
Ask HN: Best CLI tool to encrypt large files? - tixocloud
Hi,<p>I&#x27;d like to create an interface where my users upload files and I&#x27;d like to encrypt those files. What&#x27;s the best tool to do that? File sizes are expected to be up to 10GB.
======
LinuxBender
I have always found p7zip (7-zip for linux) to work just fine. You can limit
the resources it uses with renice, ionice and taskset (cpu affinity).

